# Skateboarding



## Deleted member 11443 (May 3, 2015)

_Anyone ever travel with a board? 
Longboard even? 
I bet it would be worth it coming across prime spots.
I brought a skateboard with me on a trip I took to get awhile for awhile, ended up meeting some train hopping kids. I let the biggest guy ride my board, ended up snapping in half (waterlogged deck so I was expecting it at some point). I figured Id keep the trucks at least, but they got me drunk and my dumbass left them in the park we were hanging out in.
Anyway, any traveling skateboarders out there?_​


----------



## drewski (May 3, 2015)

Fuck yeah man. I'm not currently traveling but I wouldn't leave without one. 100% skateboarder since I was a yung g. 

Your best options price-wise are these blanks:
http://www.skatewarehouse.com/Skate_Warehouse_Skateboard_Decks/catpage-DKSKATEWARE.html

Or good ol' Mini Logo's:
http://www.skatewarehouse.com/Mini_Logo_Skateboard_Decks/catpage-DKMINILOGO.html

...combined with basic Independent or Thunder trucks, Bones Reds bearings, and some basic Spitfire wheels and you're good to go.

Longboards are retarded, don't ever buy one.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (May 3, 2015)

think i might bring my board along this time just for the fuck of it. if nothing else i can trade it later on, and i barely got any gear so the weight ain't much an issue haha


----------



## drewski (May 3, 2015)

NoMan said:


> think i might bring my board along this time just for the fuck of it. if nothing else i can trade it later on, and i barely got any gear so the weight ain't much an issue haha


Why the fuck would you trade your skateboard? It's an essential!


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (May 3, 2015)

haha figger some skate rat would appreciate it more then me


----------



## drewski (May 3, 2015)

NoMan said:


> haha figger some skate rat would appreciate it more then me


Touche.....Touche.


----------



## drewski (May 3, 2015)




----------



## wombatt (May 4, 2015)

I love skating and have for the past month or so been traveling with my board. I just strap it to my pack and take it off when I'm skating around. So far it'd been a worthwhile thing to have but I have to un strap the board to put my pack in grainer holes and if you are someone who hops on the fly it could be a bit of a hassle but I've yet to have any problems thus far


----------



## Deleted member 11443 (May 4, 2015)

drewski said:


> Fuck yeah man. I'm not currently traveling but I wouldn't leave without one. 100% skateboarder since I was a yung g.
> 
> Your best options price-wise are these blanks:
> http://www.skatewarehouse.com/Skate_Warehouse_Skateboard_Decks/catpage-DKSKATEWARE.html
> ...


Thanks for the links~
Longboards aren’t that bad, they're fun to play around with. My car recently died on me, and all I have is this longboard someone gave me in St. Augustine, put some new stuff on it and now riding it a lot I'm coming to appreciate the longboard for what it is. 
Im ready to build a new board though, longboards are just too....long hahaha


----------



## drewski (May 4, 2015)

lygerbamboo said:


> Thanks for the links~
> Longboards aren’t that bad, they're fun to play around with. My car recently died on me, and all I have is this longboard someone gave me in St. Augustine, put some new stuff on it and now riding it a lot I'm coming to appreciate the longboard for what it is.
> Im ready to build a new board though, longboards are just too....long hahaha


If you need a board for transportation, buy an old school deck (they're a lot wider and come in various different shapes) with big trucks and fat ass wheels. Softer wheels will give you a smoother ride but they will slow you down a bit. Hard ones will get you where you need to go in no time and you can still do tricks, unlike a longboard.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (May 4, 2015)

I usually have a skateboard with me, you will NEVER catch me riding a longboard though.


----------



## wombatt (May 5, 2015)

I agree, long boards are the wrong boards


----------



## Deleted member 11443 (May 13, 2015)

wombatt said:


> I agree, long boards are the wrong boards


 I've come to see that riding a longboard is exhilarating as fuck when you've found an empty stretch of street with a decent decline. Skating is my therapy, it don't matter what kind of board I'm on as long as I'm riding.


----------



## etpyh (May 13, 2015)

lygerbamboo said:


> I've come to see that riding a longboard is exhilarating as fuck when you've found an empty stretch of street with a decent decline.


Yeah but they are a pain in the ass in the 90% of time where you don`t have miles of emtpy street in front of you.
Get a normal shaped board about 8-9.5" with big soft wheels is my advice.


----------



## Kept300 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm an avid longboarder... I grew up with both styles but I've kept with the longboard stuff. It's magical. You can do tricks. Hit speed. It just has so many options. I respect classic skating but I understand the art of flatland and enjoy the longboard. Check this video out:


----------



## TripTheTraveler (Nov 14, 2015)

drewski said:


> If you need a board for transportation, buy an old school deck (they're a lot wider and come in various different shapes) with big trucks and fat ass wheels. Softer wheels will give you a smoother ride but they will slow you down a bit. Hard ones will get you where you need to go in no time and you can still do tricks, unlike a longboard.


You legit just described my board.. Been traveling with it for a few years now.


----------



## Bryan Fucking Jones (Dec 19, 2015)

lygerbamboo said:


> _Anyone ever travel with a board?
> Longboard even?
> I bet it would be worth it coming across prime spots.
> I brought a skateboard with me on a trip I took to get awhile for awhile, ended up meeting some train hopping kids. I let the biggest guy ride my board, ended up snapping in half (waterlogged deck so I was expecting it at some point). I figured Id keep the trucks at least, but they got me drunk and my dumbass left them in the park we were hanging out in.
> Anyway, any traveling skateboarders out there?_​


I skateboarded from jacksonville florida to Valdosta Georgia and back to see my daughter before and that was spiritual as fuck. Not to mention she was stoked as fuck. Also I skateboarded from jacksonville florida to st Augustine and back a few different times. Wether or not it's hopping frieght riding a bus flying hitching or tramping I have a skateboard with me. That's been a constant in my life for 16 years. It's the one drug I can't quit. Skate or fucking die.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 20, 2015)

only problem I have is holding it sideways on my pack beacasue I get caught on the train,,like id be on the train but i have to shimmey around the gates and its a bitch just make sure the board isn't sideways man


----------



## ShittyMike (Jan 10, 2016)

I like riding popsicle boards with big longboard wheels, all the agility of a shortboard with all the speed and smoothness of big soft wheels


----------



## mightyb (Jan 11, 2016)

hell yeah own that city you shred threw


----------



## cosmicguru (Apr 11, 2016)

just bring a t tool and switch out skate weels with cruiser weells


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2016)

Thread title fixed... missing R

Wish I had kept skateboarding past the age of 12...


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 16, 2016)

Mqybe I didnt give skateboard enough of a chance, but for me, longboard is much better for travelling. I mean... skateboards are sick for making tricks and stuff, but when it comes to cruising, hit a rock or a crack, and you'll be sent flying right off... maybe it's less of a concern in the states, but in Canada, the roads are shit, so it definitely falls into your priorities...


----------



## dumpstertimberlake (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone got an opinion on those Elos boards?
They’re short, shaped somewhat like an egg. Stability is added by the width. And they’ve got longboard wheels on em.

I was looking for a cheap, (under $150 for the whole setup) lightweight longboard for me and my pack. I’ve got a nice fitting Gregory pack, and it and the gear inside never exceed 20 lb.
Anyone wanna take a *guess* if this thing is balanced enough for that? I’m 5’11”

The board itself weighs 4lb 4 oz for the Classic. And 4lb for the 2018 Lightweight version.
It’s got a nice handle on it, and can potentially be stowed away between your back and pack.

The’ve got factory outlet ones right now for $90. (I’m guessing these are maybe all the Classic version. It doesn’t specify. Supposedly the new one has improved cruising, though I’m not sure what exactly they did to tweak that)

Any *opinion* on how this thing would ride for me would be appreciated.


----------



## dumpstertimberlake (Dec 5, 2018)

This is the best look at the thing I’ve been able to get



He unboxes it @2:45.


----------



## dumpstertimberlake (Dec 6, 2018)

Jake Freed attempted cross country long boarding last year. Originally planning on over 8,000 miles, to beat the 2008 record holder. His body wouldn’t take it in the end.

According to an NPR article, he was averaging 50 miles/day, which took him 12 to 14 hours, and was carrying a 40 lb pack.

You can find him on Instagram as FollowFreed. Lotsa short videos, since these were part of the Guinness Record requirements.


----------



## picturedstones (Feb 26, 2019)

dumpstertimberlake said:


> Jake Freed attempted cross country long boarding last year. Originally planning on over 8,000 miles, to beat the 2008 record holder. His body wouldn’t take it in the end.
> 
> According to an NPR article, he was averaging 50 miles/day, which took him 12 to 14 hours, and was carrying a 40 lb pack.
> 
> You can find him on Instagram as FollowFreed. Lotsa short videos, since these were part of the Guinness Record requirements.


Erick Winkowski skated over 2,000 miles on a normal board while only eating Chef Boyardee Ravioli, not going for a record or anything, just felt like it.


----------

